# help marketing urban clothing line



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

i need help marketing a urban clothing line any suggest ?


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

use your FREE sources
Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, LinkedIn 
Hand out 1000s of business cards
Word of mouth
Give aways to your friends and family and Business companys


----------



## magiceel (Dec 29, 2009)

who are your target audience?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Which is your site ?? do you working locally or online all over the country ? If you have online business then make a professional site and do SEO of your site at those keywords which you think on high traffic. That is a best way to get organice traffic as well sales and business.


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

printingray said:


> Which is your site ?? do you working locally or online all over the country ? If you have online business then make a professional site and do SEO of your site at those keywords which you think on high traffic. That is a best way to get organice traffic as well sales and business.


yes i have a site and use seo but no success unitedstreetsaff.com


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

3 Problems --
1) I was going to say your prices were fair but when I clicked on the sizes it added another $12.95 which made the Shirt $25.90 Thats your Biggest problem right there
Shirts need to be priced right $10.-$15 with FREE shipping you were perfect at $12.95
If you can't bite paying for shipping add it in to the cost showing the custom that you still offer free shipping OR FREE shipping with the purchase of 2 or more shirts
2) You only have 2 Shirts 1 is coming soon
3) You only go up to XXL 2XL --- more HipHop Urban clothing is Bigger baggier clothing offer 3,4 and maybe even 5XL
just a thought.. People dont like to sign up or register to buy something make checkout easier Click, Cart, Pay 
just my .02 cent why I wouldnt buy from you


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

gotshirts2ink said:


> 3 Problems --
> 1) I was going to say your prices were fair but when I clicked on the sizes it added another $12.95 which made the Shirt $25.90 Thats your Biggest problem right there
> Shirts need to be priced right $10.-$15 with FREE shipping you were perfect at $12.95
> If you can't bite paying for shipping add it in to the cost showing the custom that you still offer free shipping OR FREE shipping with the purchase of 2 or more shirts
> ...


I definitely do not agree about the price point, you can put shirts at $40 and they will still sell if you have the proper MARKETING. For his designs yes I would agree that his price point should be there, but with proper designs he could easily be charging $25 a shirt plus shipping.

You need better designs simply, your clothing line really doesn't have a message to it at all either.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree What I meant to say about the pricing stucture for those tshirts he is selling basicly nothing on it needs to be in the price point of $10-$15 but yes if it has a baddass design or a big design you can sell those shirts for $40+


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

you only have 4 shirts. got bored quick

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure you need to build your designs up. 

If you market yourself to the Urban group you'll do well. Are there Urban forums you can go on daily and post your treads as well as go to Urban events wearing your product. 

I would also look for as many art shows & art schools and take your t-shirts. Give a few away along with business cards. 

You can design a card and print them on GotPrint.com for $52 including shipping for 5,000 cards.


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

When you say SEO is not working, what does that mean?
You don't have traffic or people are not buying?

Also seems like you are trying to build a brand and not just selling more t-shirts. 
If that's the case, then you need to have a strategy to develop your brand and marketing tactics won't be enough.
Couple rules that I think will help you....
1. Identify your market, as narrow as possible
2. Build your brand within your niche market
3. Don't expand your market until you dominate your current one
4. Focus on not keeping your fans, and not growing your fans.
5. Promote your brand and not your t-shirts.

Hope that helps, will love to hear back from you.


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

HostMyPrint said:


> When you say SEO is not working, what does that mean?
> You don't have traffic or people are not buying?
> 
> Also seems like you are trying to build a brand and not just selling more t-shirts.
> ...



There is a never a lcear cut answer to this question, there is also no magic formula.

Using the above is a good based to increasing traffic and hopefully increasing conversions in terms of sales.
Its a a slow process but does work.

Set objectives.

1. How many followers/ likes do I want by the end of the month.
2. How much traffic do I need to = 1 sale
3. Try different techniques from discount codes to competitions see which ones drive the greatest engagement

Good luck


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You need to spend some money and advertise if you're not going to do all the free stuff. 

I've seen an ad to advertise on buses for as low as $99 a month. Create a WordPress site and register a domain for about $15 for a Dot Com. Even less if you use a Dot Info.


----------



## LOPIRE13 (Mar 13, 2011)

mikkel99 said:


> yes i have a site and use seo but no success unitedstreetsaff.com


As far as SEO is concern, you may not be getting the results that you're looking for in terms of (traffic, search engine rankings,etc.) A major reason why not is because, our site doesn't really have content (info to help search engines, web crawlers, robots..) to help identify what exactly it is your site offers. A great simple way to get content for your site would to to include a Bio... or such to tell what it exactly is your selling, offering (be as descriptive as u can). Within the Bio.. and/or every page of ur site u should include: Page Title, Brief description of the page (bout a sentence long), and MetaTags........ Creating a sitemap helps a great deal as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Something else to consider is who hosts your site. If you have an eCommerce site, and expecting google to give you a good ranking you might have some issues. Google has their own eCommerce and may conflict. 

One of the best things to do is, create a video about what you offer, and put it on Youtube. Though Google owns YouTube, they still want people hitting their site.


----------



## cm1191 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, check out http://myurbandealz.com

Here you can buy and sell all your urban clothing


----------



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

Give your customers a reason to buy your clothes. I can't find anywhere on your site where it talks about where your street brand comes from. What significance does it hold? What makes your brand stand out from others? I also couldn't find what kind of shirts you were using other than they were 100% cotton. Are they fashion fit, heavy cotton, etc.? You also have broken links on your page. Nothing personal, but I'm weary of sending money to people who don't look like they have their shiz together. Show me you care about your brand and as a consumer, I will be more inclined to care about your brand as well. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

what you're up against is pretty tough. My suggestion is to close your shop for now. Put up your stuff on a popular platform like etsy and make use of their position on the web and their traffic. 

Get some initial feedback and work your way up to more/better/identifiable products. i agree with one person saying that he/she got bored after looking at only 4 items. 

From the looks of it, if you keep doing what you're doing, eventually you're going to lose faith and burn out. It would be a waste to go out like that.


----------



## EnyoClothing (Dec 10, 2012)

I just checked out your site. In my opinion the website lacks an identity. Why should I buy your brand and not another urban brand? I think it would help if you added a video selanac said and maybe a blog. Let the people know what your brand is about.


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

gotshirts2ink said:


> use your FREE sources
> Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, LinkedIn
> Hand out 1000s of business cards
> Word of mouth
> Give aways to your friends and family and Business companys


 We got 990 likes on Facebook in just nine days and it just started to spread. It's not easy. Do you have a FB page?


----------

